#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Боддхисаттва

## Мальявика

Во Введении в мадхьямика Чандракирти читаю,что бодхисаттва второй ступни может быть женат.Разве может человек,став на путь святости и понимая совокупление,даже санкционированное,как карму животного,следовать ему.Боддхисаттва и совокупление несовместимы.Что то тут не так.Проясните этот момент.

----------


## Алик

> Во Введении в мадхьямика Чандракирти читаю,что бодхисаттва второй ступни может быть женат.Разве может человек,став на путь святости и понимая совокупление,даже санкционированное,как карму животного,следовать ему.Боддхисаттва и совокупление несовместимы.Что то тут не так.Проясните этот момент.


Настоящий бодхисаттва не знает, что он бодхисаттва. Так что ему всё можно, что на пользу этому миру).

----------

Hang Gahm (15.07.2017), Марица (20.09.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Во Введении в мадхьямика Чандракирти читаю,что бодхисаттва второй ступни может быть женат.Разве может человек,став на путь святости и понимая совокупление,даже санкционированное,как карму животного,следовать ему.Боддхисаттва и совокупление несовместимы.Что то тут не так.Проясните этот момент.


Бодхисаттва понимает совокупление как пустоту и понимает самсару как нирвану. Поэтому он может быть кем угодно на благо всех существ.

----------

Hang Gahm (15.07.2017), Марица (20.09.2017)

----------


## Мальявика

Вы наверное не читали Чандракирти.На первой же ступени Совершенно Радостная бодхисаттва  уже необычное существо,оно сознает загрязнения и скандхи,познает недвойственность, и начинается его путь к становлению Буддой,то есть Просветлённым,вышедшим из круга Сансары.По поводу тантрического и дзогчен,да и дзен тоже.Я тоже вначале очень вдохновилась этими путями,пока не стала читатьЧандракирти поняла,что истинный путь очищения и становления Высшим Существом очень  очень труден.А в наш век Кали  у людей, возможно не те качества, и силенок мало на отречение.Эти быстрые пути подобны черному ходу,контрабанде,быстро и опасно.

----------


## Hang Gahm

Тут хоть на тему алкоголя, а не совокупления, но думаю, что основной посыл тот же.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K4RgJB1L8g Извините за неканоничность ответа.

----------


## Алик

> Вы наверное не читали Чандракирти.На первой же ступени Совершенно Радостная бодхисаттва  уже необычное существо,оно сознает загрязнения и скандхи,познает недвойственность, и начинается его путь к становлению Буддой,то есть Просветлённым,вышедшим из круга Сансары.По поводу тантрического и дзогчен,да и дзен тоже.Я тоже вначале очень вдохновилась этими путями,пока не стала читатьЧандракирти поняла,что истинный путь очищения и становления Высшим Существом очень  очень труден.А в наш век Кали  у людей, возможно не те качества, и силенок мало на отречение.Эти быстрые пути подобны черному ходу,контрабанде,быстро и опасно.


Ну так если создавать очень, очень трудный путь, то таким он и будет. "Иллюзия в мире иллюзий 100% реальна".

----------


## Hang Gahm

В широком смысле, любой человек, практикующий бодхичитту, является бодхисаттвой. Это не относится к тем догматическим представлениям о том, каким должен быть бодхисаттва и как он должен или не должен себя вести.

----------


## Харуказе

Путь становления высшим существом не труден,а невозможен.Никакого высшего существа и существа в принципе не существует.Достаточно прочитать об этом в ваджраччхедике.

----------

Доня (19.07.2017)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Разве может человек,став на путь святости и понимая совокупление,даже санкционированное,как карму животного,следовать ему.Боддхисаттва и совокупление несовместимы.Что то тут не так.Проясните этот момент.


Если не выдумывать "кармы животных", то и вопросов надуманных не будет возникать.

----------


## Денис К

> Если не выдумывать "кармы животных", то и вопросов надуманных не будет возникать.


А у животных нет кармы?

----------


## Харуказе

Карма есть только при наличии намерения. Животные;голодные духи и обитатели адских миров находятся там отрабатывая воздаяние (если очень грубо).

----------


## Денис К

я к тому что автор поста под "кармой животного"имела ввиду "физиологические потребности",к которым относится и секс)

----------


## Денис К

> Карма есть только при наличии намерения. Животные;голодные духи и обитатели адских миров находятся там отрабатывая воздаяние (если очень грубо).


А у голодных духов и нараков нет намерений?..даже с некоторыми животными не так все однозначно может быть))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> я к тому что автор поста под "кармой животного"имела ввиду "физиологические потребности",к которым относится и секс)


В буддизме немного другие принципы классификации существ.
И чтобы не подразумевалось в данном случае под кармой (действие, намерение .... ), то "сексуальное" не есть сугубо "животное, тварное и т.п."
"Сексуальное" вполне охватывает  и людей и определённые классы дэва(сиятельных богов) камалока.
И в особенности именно сферу человеков, вот эта сексуальная так сказать страсть есть одним из основных условий рождения в людском обличье.
Для буддизма, выражение:  _понимая совокупление,даже санкционированное,как карму животного_ - довольно не по понятиям звучит )

----------

Денис К (19.07.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

> А у голодных духов и нараков нет намерений?..даже с некоторыми животными не так все однозначно может быть))


Нет,иначе бы они вечно были нараками и голодными духами. У животных в принципе тоже инстинкты,которые трудно назвать осознанным намерением.На сколько я помню у завершённой кармы того же убийства несколько частей (умственное намерение убить,физическое убийство,удовлетворение от убийства). По сути их состояния это просто очень омраченные состояния которые со временем становятся менее омраченными и они вновь становятся людьми (т.е голодный дух может стать животным,но не может стать обитателем адских миров).

----------


## Альбина

это я так.. к слову- неудержимо, для людей-на птичьих правах....

"Лебеди – моногамные птицы. Выбрав друг друга однажды, они остаются вместе на всю жизнь, а жизнь у них долгая – 30-50 лет. Вместе лебеди исследуют дно озёр, глубоко опуская голову в воду, вместе улетают в тёплые края, вместе строят гнездо в камышах и выращивают непослушных птенцов. Часто дети остаются возле родителей даже после того, как научились летать, и вся семья отправляется в осеннее путешествие, чтобы пережить зиму.

Весной наступает брачная пора. Молодые самки держатся рядом с мамой и папой, поэтому сватающимся к ним женихам приходится нелегко. Отец невесты строг и никого к ней не подпускает. Так может продолжаться до двух недель, по истечении которых он смягчается и всё же принимает чужака.

Но самое удивительное в другом. Бесконечная преданность лебедей вошла в легенды оттого, что если одна из птиц ранена, вторая кормит её и отгоняет врагов, зачастую до тех пор, пока кто-то из них не умрёт. После смерти возлюбленного лебедь долго переживает утрату, находится возле него, и, говорят, иногда даже совершает самоубийство."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2017), Денис К (19.07.2017), Доня (19.07.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> В буддизме немного другие принципы классификации существ.
> И чтобы не подразумевалось в данном случае под кармой (действие, намерение .... ), то "сексуальное" не есть сугубо "животное, тварное и т.п."
> "Сексуальное" вполне охватывает  и людей и определённые классы дэва(сиятельных богов) камалока.
> И в особенности именно сферу человеков, вот эта сексуальная так сказать страсть есть одним из основных условий рождения в людском обличье.
> Для буддизма, выражение:  _понимая совокупление,даже санкционированное,как карму животного_ - довольно не по понятиям звучит )


Очень интересно тогда))вообще сексуальное влечение это ведь больше именно физиология,гормоны и все с этим связанное,а не разум,не просто желание получить удовольствие,вернее так раз физиологические процессы и вызывают это желание.Если искусственно вмешаться в эти самые процессы можно либо усилить это желание либо наоборот уменьшить или убрать)..Ну а автор поста(повторюсь)под "кармой животнового"имела ввиду общие с животными потребности(сон-еда-размножение),может где-то и грубо она выразилась или по-буддийски немного неточно,но в целом то понятно что имелось ввиду)она не поняла почему при желании существа покинуть сансару,это самое существо продолжает играть по её правилам.

----------


## Денис К

> Нет,иначе бы они вечно были нараками и голодными духами. У животных в принципе тоже инстинкты,которые трудно назвать осознанным намерением.На сколько я помню у завершённой кармы того же убийства несколько частей (умственное намерение убить,физическое убийство,удовлетворение от убийства). По сути их состояния это просто очень омраченные состояния которые со временем становятся менее омраченными и они вновь становятся людьми (т.е голодный дух может стать животным,но не может стать обитателем адских миров).


То что смогут ли они оттуда выбраться или нет,это не аргумент,так как никто это по-вашему не задумывал,соответственно и о справедливости нельзя говорить)в принципе аргументом может быть то что буддийскими авторитетами утверждалось что существа перерождаются из этих состояний))..а по поводу кармы убийства,для того чтобы переродится в низших мирах,необязательно чтобы все пункты были исполнены в каком либо случае))достаточно "умственного намерения убить",у животных разве его нет?

----------


## Харуказе

Не знаю.Я ни от кого не слышал и ни в одной сутре не читал чтобы животные накапливали карму и перерождались в низших мирах.А вот о том что перерождаются снизу вверх (до мира людей) в нескольких сутрах написано.

----------


## Денис К

Так это странно)тогда по-вашему получается что находясь в животном облике существа отрабатывают свою карму при этом в том числе убивая других существ)))как-то вообще нелогично)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Почему нелогично?Они убивают под воздействием неведения,а выбор не убивать они просто не могут сделать.

----------


## Денис К

> Почему нелогично?Они убивают под воздействием неведения,а выбор не убивать они просто не могут сделать.


Так а человек убивает потому что он видимо сильно духовно развит)))..просто мне здесь писали что сам факт убийства при наличии намерения этого убийства уже является негативной кармой)даже если убийца будет считать убийство мировым супер-пупер благом,или допустим нормальным явлением)по факту у животнового  есть намерение убить жертву)понятно что это природа определённых видов но тем не менее)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Очень интересно тогда))вообще сексуальное влечение это ведь больше именно физиология,гормоны и все с этим связанное,а не разум,не просто желание получить удовольствие,вернее так раз физиологические процессы и вызывают это желание.Если искусственно вмешаться в эти самые процессы можно либо усилить это желание либо наоборот уменьшить или убрать)..Ну а автор поста(повторюсь)под "кармой животнового"имела ввиду общие с животными потребности(сон-еда-размножение),может где-то и грубо она выразилась или по-буддийски немного неточно,но в целом то понятно что имелось ввиду)она не поняла почему при желании существа покинуть сансару,это самое существо продолжает играть по её правилам.


Ну сексуальность у нас общие и с некоторыми богами камалока. Плюс человечья она довольно отличается от только инстинктов размножения, тут много и умственного кмк. не коррелирующего с грубыми формами физического, здесь и эстетика и прекрасное и довольно всякие вещи вскрытие напр. Фройдом, не к ночи упомянутым ) 

В буддизме есть разбор классификации всё тех же шести классов существ, но в не только по шкале переживания духкха-сукха(плюс ответвление нейтральных состояний прострации), а и по ввергающим в рождение в том или ином состоянии из этих шести ментальным факторам(или по другому: ввергающей в новое рождение всплывшей эмоции или клеши), так вот человечий мир ввергает какраз сексуальное, а не в животный.
Есть ещё интересное из общих наставлений по промежутку(бардо) между прошлой и новой жизнью, там говорится что существо видя образ находящихся в соитии своих будущих родителей(именно образ, так они могут видится по своему существу бардо (ну напр. прекраснейшими Аполлоном и Афродитой))) испытывает страсть  либо к образу отца либо к образу матери и тем сознание притягивается в человеческое лоно к соединяющимся семени и яйцеклетке.

Вообщем тема довольно щекотливая ) и как бы не религиозно-духовная, но ещё добавлю, что изначально в индийской (в том числе и в буддийской) культуре отношение к сексу другое чем напр. в западно-аврамической. Можно сказать, что намного ближе к западной античности.   Без грязи.

----------

Денис К (20.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему нелогично?Они убивают под воздействием неведения,а выбор не убивать они просто не могут сделать.


Вот также четана (что переводят как - намерение, хотя четана это может быть и обычный импульс убить-поесть, и просто то что побуждает напр. червя заглатывать землю. Вообщем понятие четана намного обширней человеческого - намерение).

Вот это вот неведение (а применительно к животным это _моха_(типа тупость и это же сумбурность), а не общее коренное авидья) и даёт карму, и именно _моха_ есть основное ввергающее в рождение животными.

----------


## Доня

> Вот это вот неведение (а применительно к животным это _моха_(типа тупость и это же сумбурность), а не общее коренное авидья) и даёт карму, и именно _моха_ есть основное ввергающее в рождение животными.


типа Шарикова?)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Ну сексуальность у нас общие и с некоторыми богами камалока. Плюс человечья она довольно отличается от только инстинктов размножения, тут много и умственного кмк. не коррелирующего с грубыми формами физического, здесь и эстетика и прекрасное и довольно всякие вещи вскрытие напр. Фройдом, не к ночи упомянутым ) 
> 
> В буддизме есть разбор классификации всё тех же шести классов существ, но в не только по шкале переживания духкха-сукха(плюс ответвление нейтральных состояний прострации), а и по ввергающим в рождение в том или ином состоянии из этих шести ментальным факторам(или по другому: ввергающей в новое рождение всплывшей эмоции или клеши), так вот человечий мир ввергает какраз сексуальное, а не в животный.
> Есть ещё интересное из общих наставлений по промежутку(бардо) между прошлой и новой жизнью, там говорится что существо видя образ находящихся в соитии своих будущих родителей(именно образ, так они могут видится по своему существу бардо (ну напр. прекраснейшими Аполлоном и Афродитой))) испытывает страсть  либо к образу отца либо к образу матери и тем сознание притягивается в человеческое лоно к соединяющимся семени и яйцеклетке.
> 
> Вообщем тема довольно щекотливая ) и как бы не религиозно-духовная, но ещё добавлю, что изначально в индийской (в том числе и в буддийской) культуре отношение к сексу другое чем напр. в западно-аврамической. Можно сказать, что намного ближе к западной античности.   Без грязи.


"умственное"конечно тоже в некоторых аспектах присутствует,иначе было бы все равно с кем,но это "умственное"относится уже к выбору субъекта,а не к самому изначальному желанию,которое на мой взгляд совершено отчетливо происходит из физиологических особенностей)поэтому мне не очень понятно как что-то без биологического тела может испытывать подобную страсть,как в вашем примере )могу обьяснить почему)потому что совокупление происходит в основном в рамках одного вида(люди,кошки,собаки и т.д.).Вряд ли у вас может возникнуть желанию к кому-либо кроме человека(хотя вы ведь якобы рождались неоднократно в других формах бытия)),извиняюсь,ну и дальше по списку)а вообще конечно тема не совсем по тематике сайта,согласен)и в подробности не очень хочется вдаваться)))..ну а касаемо отношения к сексу в авраамических традициях то оно ведь вполне нормальное)только без извращений так сказать и в рамках законного брака)а то что в Индии в этом плане более раскрепощённы это ясно)но вот честно не могу сказать что это как-то предпочтительней или наоборот)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "умственное"конечно тоже в некоторых аспектах присутствует,иначе было бы все равно с кем,но это "умственное"относится уже к выбору субъекта,а не к самому изначальному желанию,которое на мой взгляд совершено отчетливо происходит из физиологических особенностей)поэтому мне не очень понятно как что-то без биологического тела может испытывать подобную страсть,как в вашем примере )могу обьяснить почему)потому что совокупление происходит в основном в рамках одного вида(люди,кошки,собаки и т.д.).Вряд ли у вас может возникнуть желанию к кому-либо кроме человека(хотя вы ведь якобы рождались неоднократно в других формах бытия)),извиняюсь,ну и дальше по списку)а вообще конечно тема не совсем по тематике сайта,согласен)и в подробности не очень хочется вдаваться)))..ну а касаемо отношения к сексу в авраамических традициях то оно ведь вполне нормальное)только без извращений так сказать и в рамках законного брака)а то что в Индии в этом плане более раскрепощённы это ясно)но вот честно не могу сказать что это как-то предпочтительней или наоборот)


Разница в соотношении и понимании соответствия, когда сексуальность вместо категории человеческое относится к животному )
Отсюда и вопрос ТС и непонимание, как это Арйа человек может вести полноценную мирянскую жизнь. А ведь если разобраться, то ведь насамом деле это только некоторым видам животных присуще нечто схожее с человеческой сферой сексуальности.

Вот у меня если честно, то вызывает непонимание почему, как только заходит разговор о здоровом человеческом отношении к сексу, то зразу же всплывает упоминание раскрепощённости, как понимаю в плане кокойто неправильной распущенности, а то и извращённости )
Также и  непонимаю отношение к сексу, как к чемуто низменному, животному, тварному.

 Касательно физиологии, то  напр. и у лишённого потенции  вполне себе присутствуют сексуальные проявления, а сама сексуальность начинает проявляться довольно таки задолго до начала всплеска полового созревания.   
И кстати в том примере с бардо, в зависимости от того проявится ли влечение к образу отца или матери - зависит последующее восприятие себя как принадлежащего к тому или иному полу. И это довольно умственное, так даже если чтото в развитии организма в утробе пойдёт не так и будет противоположное физиологическое развитие, то это умственное всёравно останется какие бы там гормоны не возобладали.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "умственное"конечно тоже в некоторых аспектах присутствует,иначе было бы все равно с кем,но это "умственное"относится уже к выбору субъекта,а не к самому изначальному желанию,которое на мой взгляд совершено отчетливо происходит из физиологических особенностей))


Вот кмк., есть ещё такой нюанс часто появляющийся в обсуждениях буддизма - когда наоборот некое буддийское понятие охватывающее своим спектром значения различные классы существ сводится лишь сегменту человеческого существования.
Это касается, как вот выше было с кармой как четана когда четана воспринимается лишь в значении намерение в человеческом понимании (а то вообще некоторые такие термины воспринимаются как понятия с большой буквы: Нааамерение, Воооля, Мыыысль), так и многих других понятий, что и сводит их понимание лишь к физиологии.

Попробую на примере спектра сукха-духкха обьяснить, что имею ввиду:
Так когда говорится о спектре переживания духкха-сукха самсарных существ, то духкха-сукха что доступно человекам - это лишь сегмент общего спектра переживания духкха-сукха самсарных существ.

Тоже касательно и других переживаний, и разных клеш. Буддийские общие понятия тупость\сумбурность\безразличие, желание\алчность\пристрастие, гнев\агрессия\отвержение и т.п. - намного шире и глубже чем то что присутствует в человеческой жизни и зависимо от конкретной физиологии. 

Потенциал  умственного намного больше во всех направлениях, чем его ограничивает конкретное физическое.

(п.с. по теме, а вот тот сегмент умственного желание\алчность\пристрастие, что относится к сексуальности - это уже человечий сегмент.)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот кмк., есть ещё такой нюанс часто появляющийся в обсуждениях буддизма - когда наоборот некое буддийское понятие охватывающее своим спектром значения различные классы существ сводится лишь сегменту человеческого существования.
> Это касается, как вот выше было с кармой как четана когда четана воспринимается лишь в значении намерение в человеческом понимании (а то вообще некоторые такие термины воспринимаются как понятия с большой буквы: Нааамерение, Воооля, Мыыысль), так и многих других понятий, что и сводит их понимание лишь к физиологии.
> 
> Попробую на примере спектра сукха-духкха обьяснить, что имею ввиду:
> Так когда говорится о спектре переживания духкха-сукха самсарных существ, то духкха-сукха что доступно человекам - это лишь сегмент общего спектра переживания духкха-сукха самсарных существ.
> 
> Тоже касательно и других переживаний, и разных клеш. Буддийские общие понятия тупость\сумбурность\безразличие, желание\алчность\пристрастие, гнев\агрессия\отвержение и т.п. - намного шире и глубже чем то что присутствует в человеческой жизни и зависимо от конкретной физиологии. 
> 
> Потенциал  умственного намного больше во всех направлениях, чем его ограничивает конкретное физическое.
> ...


Да у вас талант (даже не фантаста, а основателя новых религий).  Интересно, при вашем раскладе, если вы отказывайте 4-м Мирам в элементах человечности, то каким боком вы к ним можете "прикрутить" Буддизм, точнее Сансару (неудовлетворительность во всех её проявлениях, для коей нужна нервная система- боль и пр..т.е.- земные условия и успешная адаптация к ним нервной системой (боль это инструмент, благо-  для продолжения вида)

----------


## Денис К

> Разница в соотношении и понимании соответствия, когда сексуальность вместо категории человеческое относится к животному )
> Отсюда и вопрос ТС и непонимание, как это Арйа человек может вести полноценную мирянскую жизнь. А ведь если разобраться, то ведь насамом деле это только некоторым видам животных присуще нечто схожее с человеческой сферой сексуальности.
> 
> Вот у меня если честно, то вызывает непонимание почему, как только заходит разговор о здоровом человеческом отношении к сексу, то зразу же всплывает упоминание раскрепощённости, как понимаю в плане кокойто неправильной распущенности, а то и извращённости )
> Также и  непонимаю отношение к сексу, как к чемуто низменному, животному, тварному.
> 
>  Касательно физиологии, то  напр. и у лишённого потенции  вполне себе присутствуют сексуальные проявления, а сама сексуальность начинает проявляться довольно таки задолго до начала всплеска полового созревания.   
> И кстати в том примере с бардо, в зависимости от того проявится ли влечение к образу отца или матери - зависит последующее восприятие себя как принадлежащего к тому или иному полу. И это довольно умственное, так даже если чтото в развитии организма в утробе пойдёт не так и будет противоположное физиологическое развитие, то это умственное всёравно останется какие бы там гормоны не возобладали.


Так секс сексу рознь))есть секс между любящими друг друга людьми,и это в некоторых традициях считается слиянием на энергетическом уровне(если по простому),чем-то священным,и не помню чтобы это где-то осуждалось),а есть с кем попало,каким угодно образом(бдсм например,или в группе),вот это не приветствуется.Я хоть и не ханжа далеко,но действительно это не очень приятно..Низменным секс считается в сравнении с духовным развитием,ну а там зависит от учения(религии) почему так,либо он относится к материальному,либо к низшим сферам души..Ну а секс это ведь привязка,по-буддизму привязка к сансаре,там был вопрос почему существо которое хочет избавиться от сансары(грубо говоря)и находится на определенном духовном уровне развития продолжает привязывать себя к ней посредством мирской жизни,и в том числе секса.Это конечно можно объяснить,но в целом это странно,действительно)

Касательно физиологии.тут по-моему все очевидно,внутренние гормональные процессы организма,они собственно с рождения начинают воздействовать,а не с возраста полового созревания,просто в разной степени).Вот допустим есть препараты которые убирают это желание,есть которые наоборот усиливают.Или у животных,кастрировав кота/собаку и т.д. они теряет этот инстинкт,и им уже становится все равно в основном.У человека если подавить влияние гормонов также пропадет желание,психологическое желание может остаться если до этого был продолжительный опыт,просто как память и привычка.

Аа))и еще раз))почему тогда сексуальное влечение происходит в рамках одного вида?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Интересно, при вашем раскладе, если вы отказывайте 4-м Мирам в элементах человечности, то каким боком вы к ним можете "прикрутить" Буддизм, точнее Сансару (неудовлетворительность во всех её проявлениях, для коей нужна нервная система- боль и пр..т.е.- земные условия и успешная адаптация к ним нервной системой (боль это инструмент, благо-  для продолжения вида)


Да, буддизм и о самсаре, и о всей круговерти возможных обусловленных рождений существ, а не только о сфере опыта человеков.
Буддийская шкала духкха-сукха включает и охватывает спектр человеческого опыта переживания духкха и сукха.
Но вот человеческий спектр переживаний не включает и не охватывает всей самсарной шкалы духкха-сукха.
Тоже самое относится и к другим буддийским понятиям охватывающим всю круговерть, таким как клеши и другим.

А то что Вы перечислили это дукхата человеков.  Духкха-духкхатой это будет у конкретного человека если он стремится тришно(не знаю как это лучше передать: нервозно, судорожно, невротично..) избавится от такого переживания когда оно есть или стремиться тришно избежать этого переживания когда его нет.
Буддизм же более глубже: он о духкха...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ... 
> Аа))и еще раз))почему тогда сексуальное влечение происходит в рамках одного вида?


Вы уже както и сами на это выше ответили:
-"умственное"конечно тоже в некоторых аспектах присутствует,иначе было бы все равно с кем...(с)
; )

----------


## Денис К

> Вы уже както и сами на это выше ответили:
> -"умственное"конечно тоже в некоторых аспектах присутствует,иначе было бы все равно с кем...(с)
> ; )


  Ну нет,там я имел ввиду что тогда бы было все равно с какой "самкой",а не все равно с чем/кем вообще)))мы имеем разные вкусовые предпочтения,вот это обусловлено умом(опять если кратко и не вдаваться в подробности)
  А вот так раз то что человека влечёт к человеку,кота к кошке и т.д.обуславливается совершенно явно биологией..на мой взгляд)))..но эта тема вообще не очень интересная)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот так раз то что человека влечёт к человеку,кота к кошке и т.д.обуславливается совершенно явно биологией..на мой взгляд)))..но эта тема вообще не очень интересная)))


Ну да, это обуславливается физическим, раз уже с этим конкретным физическим умственное в конкретной жизни коррелирует.

Если Вы о примере с бардо послесмертия, то там описывается бардо после смерти в человеческом существовании, вот и образы отца и матери предстают в какойто прекрасной человеческой форме, но ввергающее в человеческое рождение будет именно страстное желание к одному из них. (там ещё ревность зависть будет ко второму  и это тож  будет обуславливать будущий пол будущего человека, но это опустил так как речь о том что ввергает и обуславливает именно человеческое рождение).
А вот если будет то что ввергает в животное рождение: тупость, смятение, сумбурность, страх, замешательство .... , то после человеческого рождения образ будущих родителей тож может в человеческом облике видится, таком какой будет переживаться напр. как надёжная защита, но вот ввергающее толкающее к ним будет именно: тупость, смятение, сумбурность, страх, замешательство ....

----------


## Денис К

Мне вот больше интересно почему вообще в буддизме,допустим,любое убийство ведёт к перерождению в адских мирах,за счёт чего так происходит?Чем намеренное убийство отличается от неосознанного(случайного),за которое нет такого итога?Я понимаю различия с точки зрения человеческой морали или с монотеистический религии где Бог является законодателем,или даже не с монотеистической,но где также присутствуют некие существа,которые находятся на более высоком уровне чем люди,и которые устанавливают правила)а здесь не понимаю почему так)..и причём разнообразное количество адов,от Ламы лично слышал что если допустим убивать блох то можно оказаться в таком аду где собственно тебя точно также будут давить постоянно))

----------


## Денис К

> Ну да, это обуславливается физическим, раз уже с этим конкретным физическим умственное в конкретной жизни коррелирует.
> 
> Если Вы о примере с бардо послесмертия, то там описывается бардо после смерти в человеческом существовании, вот и образы отца и матери предстают в какойто прекрасной человеческой форме, но ввергающее в человеческое рождение будет именно сексуальное желание к одному из них. (там ещё ревность зависть будет ко второму  и это тож  будет обуславливать будущий пол будущего человека, но это опустил так как речь о том что ввергает и обуславливает именно человеческое рождение).
> А вот если будет то что ввергает в животное рождение: тупость, смятение, сумбурность, страх, замешательство .... , то после человеческого рождения образ будущих родителей тож может в человеческом облике видится, таком какой будет переживаться напр. как надёжная защита, но вот ввергающее толкающее к ним будет именно: тупость, смятение, сумбурность, страх, замешательство ....


Во всем этом не совсем понимаю откуда в бардо у существа может быть сексуальное желание?При том что нет влияния биологии/физиологии)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Во всем этом не совсем понимаю откуда в бардо у существа может быть сексуальное желание?


Отпечатки, потенции, тенденции, привычки, ..., в уме. Заложенные в предыдущих жизнях.
То, что и называется в буддизме - кармой.

----------

Денис К (20.07.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Отпечатки, потенции, тенденции, привычки, ..., в уме. Заложенные в предыдущих жизнях.
> То, что и называется в буддизме - кармой.


Ну ладно,в целом с такой возможной картиной можно согласится,хотя и с оговорками конечно)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

> Мне вот больше интересно почему вообще в буддизме,допустим,любое убийство ведёт к перерождению в адских мирах,за счёт чего так происходит?Чем намеренное убийство отличается от неосознанного(случайного),за которое нет такого итога?Я понимаю различия с точки зрения человеческой морали или с монотеистический религии где Бог является законодателем,или даже не с монотеистической,но где также присутствуют некие существа,которые находятся на более высоком уровне чем люди,и которые устанавливают правила)а здесь не понимаю почему так)..и причём разнообразное количество адов,от Ламы лично слышал что если допустим убивать блох то можно оказаться в таком аду где собственно тебя точно также будут давить постоянно))


Умышленное действие оставляет негативный отпечаток в уме и омрачает его,в дальнейшем это же омрачение вызывает сходное с ним воздаяние в аду.Т.е кто-то это долго обдумывает,долго гневается на человека/группу людей и потом решается на крайний шаг (убийство). Редко кто выходит на улицу и просто так начинает убивать всех без причины (но такие уже и так в крайней степени омрачения находятся).

----------


## Денис К

> Умышленное действие оставляет негативный отпечаток в уме и омрачает его,в дальнейшем это же омрачение вызывает сходное с ним воздаяние в аду.Т.е кто-то это долго обдумывает,долго гневается на человека/группу людей и потом решается на крайний шаг (убийство). Редко кто выходит на улицу и просто так начинает убивать всех без причины (но такие уже и так в крайней степени омрачения находятся).


Это все замечательно)но вопрос в другом,почему вообще за подобное "омрачение"ты попадаешь в адский мир?Кто это решил?..Ведь убийство может быть в случае где человек считает это благом или просто чем-то нормальным и разоешенным(как например убийство блох или комаров и т.д.),и никакого гнева там нет)

----------


## Харуказе

Вряд ли.Если кто то убивает комара то обычно из-за того что он его раздражает (гнев).Если кто-то убивает если ему приказали,то он испытывает отвращение. Убивать совсем ничего не чувствуя может палач,но если он был психически здоров то убивав первый раз или разы он хоть некоторое отвращение но испытывал. И у палача,кстати, не всегда адская карма если он исполнял приказ,а не действовал из своего умысла (где то была такая сутра).

----------


## Дубинин

> Буддизм же более глубже: он о духкха...


Не может быть"буддизм о дуккха"- без зверей и человеков, ибо даже если обобщить идею, о том, что всё вообще во вселенной "происходит" (бытует- меняется- существует)- в силу некой "неудовлетворённости" (камень падает со скалы), то сам факт "изменения" и приписывания ему причинности (дуккха), нуждается в банальном мозге- боли- человеке- Земле и пр..(ибо без наблюдателя с "параметрами нервной системы"- нет вообще никакой "вселенной")

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не может быть"буддизм о дуккха" - без зверей и человеков, ибо даже если обобщить идею, о том, что всё вообще во вселенной "происходит" (бытует- меняется- существует)- в силу некой "неудовлетворённости" (камень падает со скалы), то сам факт "изменения" и приписывания ему причинности (дуккха), нуждается в банальном мозге- боли- человеке- Земле и пр..(ибо без наблюдателя с "параметрами нервной системы"- нет вообще никакой "вселенной")


Буддийская шкала духкха-сукха включает и охватывает спектр человеческого и звериного опыта переживания духкха и сукха.
Но вот человеческий и звериный спектр переживаний не включает и не охватывает всей самсарной шкалы духкха-сукха.

И вот Вы пишете лишь о человеческом (и зверином) спектре переживания духкха-дукхата (переживание духкхи  от того что духкхата (человеческие переживание страдания от страдательного)). И немного о том что называется переживание духкха от непостоянства (можно сказать: когда тришно(ну вот не знаю как это лучше передать: нервозно, судорожно, невротично, импульсивно) пытаются удержать в постоянстве то что непосоянно, ну или пытаются отвернуть необратимое вытакающее их непостоянства).

Буддизм же более глубже: он о духкха...
И о прочем умственном, и понятие умственное в буддизме также шире чем только умственное человеков и зверей.

----------


## Дубинин

> Буддийская шкала духкха-сукха включает и охватывает спектр человеческого и звериного опыта переживания духкха и сукха.
> Но вот человеческий и звериный спектр переживаний не включает и не охватывает всей самсарной шкалы духкха-сукха.
> 
> И вот Вы пишете лишь о человеческом (и зверином) спектре переживания духкха-дукхата (переживание духкхи  от того что духкхата (человеческие переживание страдания от страдательного)). И немного о том что называется переживание духкха от непостоянства (можно сказать: когда тришно(ну вот не знаю как это лучше передать: нервозно, судорожно, невротично, импульсивно) пытаются удержать в постоянстве то что непосоянно, ну или пытаются отвернуть необратимое вытакающее их непостоянства).
> 
> Буддизм же более глубже: он о духкха...
> И о прочем умственном, и понятие умственное в буддизме также шире чем только умственное человеков и зверей.


Вы написали то-же самое, против чего- я вам возразил. Сама идея о "причинности""других существах" "о дуккха вообще"- может родиться только у человека с нервной системой (мотивация делить мир "вообще" и делить его именно "так"). 
(а так-то верьте во что хотите, но всё о чём вы можете подумать или узнать- есть произведение "земли" и для "земли")

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы написали то-же самое, против чего- я вам возразил. Сама идея о "причинности""других существах" "о дуккха вообще"- может родиться только у человека с нервной системой (мотивация делить мир "вообще" и делить его именно "так"). 
> (а так-то верьте во что хотите, но всё о чём вы можете подумать или узнать- есть произведение "земли" и для "земли")


Ну вот Вы, хоть и человек "земли", "видели" некоторых "иных" другого класса существ. Но хоть имеете такую способность, но эмпатировать то  что они переживают никак не можете, максимум что может казаться что эти в крайнем "безразличии"(но и это неимеет никакого отношения даже к "безразличию" личинки жука) это совершенно вне любого из возможного человеческого спектра переживания. Но они "смотрят", как некие зрячие грибы или лишайники и имеют некие свои  "переживания", "тенденции" и т.д, совершают  какието свои "действия", "тянутся" к чемуто своему, "присасываются" для  чегото своего .... 
И вот у них более крайний спектр духкха и лобха(что можно перевести как алчность, пристрастие), который вообще не доступен спектру переживания опыта обычного существа пока оно человек. Но это также входит в буддийские понятия духкха и лобха.
Также человеку не доступны спектры духкха и переживания клеши доша (что можно перевести как агрессия, отталкивания)  существ нарака и не доступны переживания опыта сукха дэв камалока.
Так как для этого нужна определённая грубая материальность коррелирующая с таким конкретным потенциалом ума. А у нас эта грубая материальность конкретно человечья.

А вот  опыт тонко умственного  что коррелирует с тонкоматериальным, напр. дхйаны - мы можем иметь при наличии соответствующих тонких причин и условий и при отсутствии тонких помех к этому.
Только вот эту тонкую материальность вообще невозможно никак исследовать не одним прибором грубой материальности, даже если этот прибор будет из спектра материальности дэв камалока.

----------

Дубинин (21.07.2017)

----------


## Амир

> Во Введении в мадхьямика Чандракирти читаю,что бодхисаттва второй ступни может быть женат.Разве может человек,став на путь святости и понимая совокупление,даже санкционированное,как карму животного,следовать ему.Боддхисаттва и совокупление несовместимы.Что то тут не так.Проясните этот момент.


Бодхисаттва, конечно, не станет делать ничего, что могло бы привязать его к миру животных. При этом практикуя осознанность, помятование, энергию в каналах, преображение, да и много чего прочего, он вполне может использовать отречение (обеты), различную активность (даже такую конкретную как совокупление), безмыслие, наличие мыслей и т.д.. Т.е. по внешним действиям Бодхисаттвы не представляется возможным определить, что именно он практикует и практикует ли вообще, когда понимаешь суть практики, внешние атрибуты и суждения уходят на второй план, а ярлыки про хорошие и плохие действия важны для тех, кто ещё не понял сути и только пытается отделить зёрна от плевел.

----------


## Баатр Сюкеев

> Настоящий бодхисаттва не знает, что он бодхисаттва. Так что ему всё можно, что на пользу этому миру).


Речь об арья-бодхисаттвах.
Они знают.

----------


## Баатр Сюкеев

> Путь становления высшим существом не труден,а невозможен.Никакого высшего существа и существа в принципе не существует.Достаточно прочитать об этом в ваджраччхедике.


Никакого самодостаточного существа нет.
А обусловленное существо очень даже есть.

----------

